#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Παθητική πυροπροστασία - ποσοστό ανοιγμάτων

## anastasia dima

Καλησπέρα!
είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στο forum!
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με την παθητική πυροπροστασία και συγκεκριμένα το ποσοστό ανοιγμάτων (απαιτήσεις ελέγχου εξωτερικής μετάδοσης φωτιάς)
Έστω ότι έχουμε μια διώροφη κατοικία (υπόγειο,ισόγειο,όροφος), για το υπολογισμό των ανοιγμάτων, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσω εμβαδόν τοίχων του ισογείου και του ορόφου?ή και του υπογείου?
επίσης όταν υπολογίζω το εμβαδόν μετράω την εξωτερική πλευρά του τοίχου όχι την εσωτερική.σωστά?

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 20:59 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 20:58 ----------

ξέχασα!
ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Xάρης

Εμβαδόν όψης μετράς. 
Στην όψη (εξωτερική επιφάνεια προφανώς) περιλαμβάνεται ό,τι είναι πάνω από τη γη. 
Άρα και το τμήμα του υπογείου πάνω από τη γη.

----------

anastasia dima

----------

